# Kindle + Fachbücher



## MisterX (13. Nov 2011)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Kindle und Fachbüchern?

Mich würde interessieren wie die Darstellung von PDFs ist und ob sich hier der Kindle als Nachschlagewerk auch einsetzen lässt. 

Bin für Erfahrungsberichte dankbar.


----------



## schlingel (13. Nov 2011)

Also ich verwende einen Sony PSR-650 und lese viele Fachbücher auf diesem treuen Begleiter. Als Nachschlagewerk finde ich das allerdings nicht zu gebrauchen, da dass ganze System ziemlich träge ist. (Auch auf dem Kindle.)

Wobei sich die Frage stellt warum du am Computer nicht in deiner Ebook-Sammlung suchst.


----------



## gman (13. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich denke auch darüber nach mir einen eBook-Reader zuzulegen. Was ich bisher so über die Kindles
gehört habe ist das die eher auf das Amazon-Format optimiert sind und die Darstellung von PDFs 
eher Glückssache ist. Man kann die PDFs auch konvertieren (mobi-Format) aber das ist wiederum
auch eine Glückssache ;-)

In einer der letzten c't war ein Bericht über (günstige) eBook-Reader. Ich glaube in Bezug auf die 
Darstellung von PDFs hat einer von Sony am besten abgeschnitten. 

Ich persönlich würde lieber mal so ein Ding ne Zeit lang testen.


----------



## MisterX (13. Nov 2011)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Also ich verwende einen Sony PSR-650 und lese viele Fachbücher auf diesem treuen Begleiter. Als Nachschlagewerk finde ich das allerdings nicht zu gebrauchen, da dass ganze System ziemlich träge ist. (Auch auf dem Kindle.)
> 
> Wobei sich die Frage stellt warum du am Computer nicht in deiner Ebook-Sammlung suchst.



Ein große Ebook-Sammlung habe ich noch nicht. Die würde ich bei Amazon kaufen. Bzw. O'reilly bietet inzwischen auch Ebooks an. 

Ich möchte zum Beispiel jetzt nicht das Insel Buch am PC lesen. Zum Nachschlagen bietet sich der PC schon an. 
Zum Lesen möchte ich mich gerne auch mal zurückziehen. Es ist auch oft das Problem das man am PC ein Code aus dem Buch abtippen will und hier ein zweiter Monitor oder eben ein Ebookreader sicherlich dienlich ist. Aber das stelle ich mir so in der Theorie vor.


----------



## schlingel (13. Nov 2011)

So wie es mit einem Buch funktioniert, funktioniert es leider nicht mit einem Ebook-Reader. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

Allerdings zum Zurückziehen und Lesen sind Ebook-Reader sehr gut geeignet. Also ich bin z.B. jemand der sehr schlecht lange Texte am Screen lesen kann. Da ich aber sehr viele Texte im digitalen Format lesen muss - bedingt durch Beruf und Studium - hilft mir der Reader da sehr. 

Aber mehr kann ich dir da auch nicht sagen, das empfinden viele Leute auch anders.


----------



## Det (14. Nov 2011)

MisterX hat gesagt.:


> Ein große Ebook-Sammlung habe ich noch nicht. Die würde ich bei Amazon kaufen.


Bei Amazon kannst Du nur Bücher im Kindle-Format kaufen. Damit bist Du also festgelegt. Und das Angebot ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so groß. Ich habe neulich nach einem bestimmten Buch gesucht, und bei Amazon gab es nur eine ältere Auflage in digital.
Die meisten Verlage von IT-Büchern bieten aber PDF an. Damit bist du wesentlich flexibler - Lesen am PC oder beliebigem Ebook-Reader usw.


----------



## Ram_master_g (14. Nov 2011)

Also ich hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Kindle bestellt um darauf Bücher über Java zu lesen. Also als Lernmedium. Zu lesen war es echt sau geil, aber:

Das Teil ist einfach viel zu klein. An Java ist auch eine Insel von Galileo Press hab ich mir echt die Zähne ausgebissen.

Fazit: Ich habs zurückgeschickt..


----------



## Fab1 (14. Nov 2011)

ich würde beim Kauf von einem eBookReader erstmal noch warten, vor allem wenn man noch nicht genau weiß in welche Richtung der Trend gehen wird. 
Amazon ist momentan sehr am punkten. Ich denke das die momentane Konkurrenz noch eher gering ist und in ein paar Wochen vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Unternehmen einen neuen eBook Reader präsentiert. (Falls das bereits geschah, sry bin nicht auf dem laufenden)


----------



## mvitz (14. Nov 2011)

PDFs auf dem Kindle hat idr. keinen Sinn und auch das konvertieren von PDF zu mobi gelingt eher schlecht als recht. Werde mir demnächst mal eine native Kindle Variante eines Fachbuches zulegen, dann kann ich da evtl. auch noch was zu sagen.


----------



## MisterX (23. Jan 2012)

Hat hier vielleicht jemand neue Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen mit dem Kindle?

Bin sooo unendschlossen.

Was ich jetzt oft gelesen habe, ist das PDFs nicht wirklich auf dem Kindle taugen.

Weiß jetzt nur nicht ob z.B. Java für eine Insel auf dem Kindle als Nachschlagewerk dienen kann.


----------



## Fab1 (23. Jan 2012)

So ich habe meiner Mum zu Weihnachten das Kindle gekauft. Und zwar das für 120 Euro mit der Tastatur.

Das lesen strengt nicht an der Akku hält lange und meine technisch nicht versierte Mutter kommt damit sehr gut zu recht. 


Aber zum Thema PDFs:

Die PDFs sind relativ schlecht zu lesen das stimmt. Allerdings kann man, wenn man das Kindle etwas anpasst auch diese relativ gut lesen.
Mit Anpassen meine ich den Bildschirm auf Querformat stellen und eventuell den Zoom etwas einstellen. Man muss dann zwar bei einer Seite manchmal runterscrollen, aber das empfinde ich jetzt nicht als großes Problem. Man liest ja hier auch keinen Roman.

Ich finde das Kindle sehr gut, die Synchronisation zwischen PC und Kindle funktioniert problemlos. Das shoppen ist auch sehr einfach. Ich muss sagen der Kauf hat sich in jedem Punkt gelohnt. Hab mir selbst überlegt eins zu kaufen, aber da ich ein alter Sparfuchs bin hab ich mir "noch" keins gekauft.


----------



## codechaos (23. Jan 2012)

Im Grunde ist das Lesen von PDFs kein Problem, im Querformat wird die Schrift gewohnt scharf dargestellt. Allerdings werden die Seiten jeweils ca. gedrittelt, sodass jedes dieser Drittel einer eigenen Seite entspricht.

Wenn es um das Lesen von Romanen geht, hat der Kindle für mich absolut keine Defizite, Fachbücher lese ich jedoch lieber als echtes Buch. Es ist einfacher Markierungen/Notizen zu machen und während des Lesens ein paar Seiten zurück zu blättern, um eine bestimmte Stelle noch mal nach zu lesen. Außerdem habe ich Seiten lieber komplett im Blick, als nur ein Drittel davon.


----------



## maestr0 (23. Jan 2012)

Ich hab auch ein Kindle zu hause und kann dir nur davon abraten ihn für Sachbücher lesen zu kaufen. Für Romane etc. ist er perfekt,hatte ihn auch im urlaub am strand immer dabei,weil er halt kaum spiegel.aber erstens kann er keine farbe anzeigen und zweitens wie oben schon erwähnt, sind fachbücher sogar im querformat nicht sehr angenehm zu lesen.hab auch ein ipad 2,was ich nur noch dafür nutze um pdfs zu lesen.


----------



## bygones (24. Jan 2012)

habe meinen nun seit 1.5Jahren und nutze ihn fuer Romane und Fachbuecher und bin begeistert.
Ich habe zwar keinen IPad zum vergleich, bin aber mit den Moeglichkeiten die der Kindle bietet mehr als zufrieden. 
Fuer informatische Fachbuecher interessiert mich auch nicht die fehlende Farbdarstellung.

wenn man eben vor allem englische Literatur liest find ich die auswahl mehr als ausreichend (fuer mich persoenlich)


----------



## AngryDeveloper (24. Jan 2012)

Benutze mein Kindle ebenfalls für Fachbücher.
Darunter sind einige Bücher als PDF und manche von Amazon gekauft.
Ist schon angenehm, wenn man Scala, Clean Code und einige andere nette Bücher immer dabei hat und das leicht und handlich. Besser als die dicken Fachbücher zwischen Arbeit und zuhause hin und her zu schleppen.

epub mit calibre zu konvertieren funktioniert auch einigermaßen gut, was ich aber sehr selten brauchte.

Und natürlich nutze ich mein Kindle auch für normale Bücher und bin einfach begeistert davon.


----------



## codechaos (24. Jan 2012)

@AngryDeveloper: Hast du Clean Code zufällig als mobi oder epub vorliegen und könntest ein Bild davon machen, wie es auf dem Kindle aussieht? Hatte bisher leider nur PDFs von Fachbüchern drauf und ich mag keine 25€ zum Testen für die Kindlevariante ausgeben, wenn ich die Papiervariante hier stehen habe


----------



## AngryDeveloper (25. Jan 2012)

Ich hab mir Clean Code direkt von Amazon für das Kindle gekauft. Ist also im Amazon eigenen EBook Format (.azw).
Ein Bild kann ich natürlich trotzdem machen, außer es wäre nur mobi/epub für dich interessant.


----------



## ljfonvorb (25. Jan 2012)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> So ich habe meiner Mum zu Weihnachten das Kindle gekauft. Und zwar das für 120 Euro mit der Tastatur.
> 
> Das lesen strengt nicht an der Akku hält lange und meine technisch nicht versierte Mutter kommt damit sehr gut zu recht.
> 
> ...


Super Beitrag


----------



## schlingel (25. Jan 2012)

Ich glaube als Nachschlagewerk ist im Moment ein Tablet geeigneter, da dieses einfach viel schneller reagiert und somit flüssiges Blättern in den Büchern erlaubt - das ist IMHO das größte Manko von aktuell erhältlichen Ebook-Readern.

Für wissenschaftliche Texte sei noch der Kindle DX erwähnt der mit seinen 9,4'' auch problemlos A4-Seiten gut lesbar darstellen kann. Aber auch hier finde ich, dass Tablet einen größeren Vorteil haben.


----------



## MisterX (25. Jan 2012)

Danke für die vielen Antworten und Feedbacks

@AngryDeveloper

Ein einem Foto wäre ich auch interessiert. 
Die normaler Text aussieht, kenne ich bereits. Mich würde interessieren wie Codebeispiele oder Tabellen dargestellt werden.

Gruß
MisterX


----------



## Sanix (26. Jan 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube als Nachschlagewerk ist im Moment ein Tablet geeigneter, da dieses einfach viel schneller reagiert und somit flüssiges Blättern in den Büchern erlaubt - das ist IMHO das größte Manko von aktuell erhältlichen Ebook-Readern.
> 
> Für wissenschaftliche Texte sei noch der Kindle DX erwähnt der mit seinen 9,4'' auch problemlos A4-Seiten gut lesbar darstellen kann. Aber auch hier finde ich, dass Tablet einen größeren Vorteil haben.



Dafür strahlt dich das Tablet an, was die Augen ermüdet. Das ist imho der grosse Vorteil von Readern die E-Ink verwenden. Dafür halt der langsamere Seitenaufbau und (noch) keine Farbe.


----------



## schlingel (26. Jan 2012)

Stimmt, ich dachte auch das diese Vorteile überwiegen. Tun Sie allerdings nicht. Jetzt sitze ich erst wieder vor dem PC-Bildschirm wenn ich PDF durchsuche bzw. darin etwas nachschlage. Das wäre mir auf meinem Sony einfach zu mühsam. (Ich hab auch schon auf dem Kindle gelesen, der ist genauso langsam. Hängt mit dem Bildaufbau zusammen, wie du richtig sagst.)

Deswegen hab ich auch gesagt "Nachschlagewerk", für eine lange Lese-Session sind die eInk-Displays natürlich spitze. Aber genau das nachschlagen wurde anfangs erwähnt, deswegen die Meldung.


----------



## ThreadPool (26. Jan 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube als Nachschlagewerk ist im Moment ein Tablet geeigneter, da dieses einfach viel schneller reagiert und somit flüssiges Blättern in den Büchern erlaubt -[...]



Es ist nicht nur die "Reaktionszeit" ich hatte mal einen E-Reader den iRex 1000DS, das ist ein 10.1" 4:3 E-Ink basierter Reader. Eine halbe Sekunde hat der schon benötigt für das normale Umblättern aber daran konnte man sich gewöhnen.
Das Hauptproblem bei den E-Readern ist, für mich jedenfalls, die fehlende Interaktivität mit der Aussenwelt, d.h. Nachschlagen im Internet und Kommunikationsfähigkeit.  E-Ink funktioniert einfach nicht für dynamische Inhalte. Davon abgesehen sind die meisten E-Reader so Mini da macht das lesen von Fachbüchern etc. keinen Spass. 
Übrigens, was die Ermüdung beim Lesen angeht. Ich besitze jetzt ein Galaxy Tab 10.1. und konnte bisher keinen signifikanten Unterschied meiner Ermüdung zwischen mehreren Stunden E-Reader und Tablet feststellen. Die für mich wirklich einzigen, noch bestehenden Vorteile von E-Ink sind das nicht spiegelnde Display und die sehr gute Lesbarkeit bei Sonnenschein.


----------

